# Topics > Related topics > Events >  AAAI Conference on Artificial Intelligence

## Airicist

Organizer - Association for the Advancement of Artificial Intelligence

February 22 - March 1, 2022, virtual

February 2-9, 2021, virtual

aaai.org/Conferences/AAAI-21

February 7-12, 2020, Hilton New York Midtown, New York, USA

aaai.org/Conferences/AAAI-20

January 27 – February 1, 2019 - Hilton Hawaiian Village, Honolulu, Hawaii, USA

aaai.org/Conferences/AAAI-19

February 2-7, 2018  –  New Orleans, Louisiana, USA

aaai.org/Conferences/AAAI-18

AAAI Conference on Artificial Intelligence on Wikipedia

----------

